# What is the Best Fan Speed Software Control?



## ihatelolcats

i don't know of another besides speedfan. you could also do a 7v or 5v mod on the fan to tone it down


----------



## Animag771

Rep +1... I use Speedfan too. You can get it HERE. Just click where it says " SpeedFan 4.45" in blue. Works for Windows 9x, ME, NT, 2000, 2003, XP, Vista and Windows 7. SpeedFan works fine on 64 bit too.

Screenshot below


----------



## windfire

An alternative to SpeedFan is to simply use the motherboard manufacturer's own fan speed utility.

All major mobo makers have their own fan controlling software (Asus has Fan Xpert, Gigabyte has EasyTune, MSI has Core Center...etc).


----------



## Animag771

Yea i might have to switch to whatever Intel's fan controller is because my speedfan is acting up on one of my laptops. It wont open upon statup even though i have put it in the "Startup" folder and made sure it is checked in the "Boot" section of my msconfig. Weird... Oh and on top of that it shows my processor running at -49C, which i very highly doubt is the case since this is a laptop with no sort of extra cooling added to it (if that is even possible)


----------



## AlexGeek

I have speedfan but i dont know how to use it at all. I have been trying to find a different program besides speed fan.


----------



## AlexGeek

I have speed fan but i don't know how to use it at all. And i need help with this same thing


----------



## Abula

This is a nice guide for Speedfan,

SPCR - SpeedFan: A Guide to Universal Motherboard Fan Control

Else search in youtube you will find some there also.


----------



## AlexGeek

I figured out how to use speedfan here is how: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crgDnjyfc2w

Hope this helps!


----------



## maestro0428

I have always used Speedfan too. Pretty reliable controller. You can set it to start with Windows and set up profiles so everything is automatic. The cpu temps are always off for me though and some of the other features are outdated too. Its still the best one I know of.


----------



## local

Speedfan shows my cpu temp as 0.
Asus p8z68 pro, intel 2500k


----------



## FourOhFour

Edit: I'm an idiot and responding to an old post. Oops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animag771*
> 
> Yea i might have to switch to whatever Intel's fan controller is because my speedfan is acting up on one of my laptops. It wont open upon statup even though i have put it in the "Startup" folder and made sure it is checked in the "Boot" section of my msconfig. Weird...


Putting it in the startup folder doesn't work because it needs admin rights and UAC won't prompt for them on boot. To get it to work on startup, instead of putting it in the startup folder, open task scheduler and create a task to open it on login of any user. Make sure to tick the box for "run with highest privileges".
Quote:


> Oh and on top of that it shows my processor running at -49C, which i very highly doubt is the case since this is a laptop with no sort of extra cooling added to it (if that is even possible)


Your system doesn't have any other sensors that track CPU? On mine, SpeedFan has one for each core.


----------



## benjamen50

Edit: Ugh I did the same thing.. Ops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Animag771*
> 
> Yea i might have to switch to whatever Intel's fan controller is because my speedfan is acting up on one of my laptops. It wont open upon statup even though i have put it in the "Startup" folder and made sure it is checked in the "Boot" section of my msconfig. Weird... Oh and on top of that it shows my processor running at -49C, which i very highly doubt is the case since this is a laptop with no sort of extra cooling added to it (if that is even possible)


I have a pretty good trick to get speedfan to startup, I've had this same issue, but this is how you make it startup on boot:
Start Menu (Search Bar): Type in "gpedit.msc" > The Local Security Policy Editor Window will open > User Configuration > Windows Settings > Scripts (Logon/Logoff) > Logon > Add

Now for script name, that will be the directory of the executable file of speedfan, for me for example it is: "C:\Program Files (x86)\SpeedFan\speedfan.exe"

Now hit the button Apply (And OK if you want). Now restart your computer to test it if it works, I tested this on Windows 8 Pro 64-bit with Media Center.


----------



## Tan1415

thanks the answers on this thread helped me alot./.

But my fans are all above 800rpm even after this.Is that normal?
The fans are standard casefans from corsair. 2x12 mm and 1x 14mm.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexGeek*
> 
> I have speedfan but i dont know how to use it at all. I have been trying to find a different program besides speed fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexGeek*
> 
> I have speed fan but i don't know how to use it at all. And i need help with this same thing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexGeek*
> 
> oops posted the same comment twice


Treble post FTW!


----------



## jjayforbes

Speedfan doesn't seem to support my MB (MSI MS-7823) - it is not on the list of MB's that Speedfan can control the fans on. It always shows my cpu temp at 128C, while RealTemp shows the highest idle temp at about 30C. I am going hunting for the MSI fan controller.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjayforbes*
> 
> Speedfan doesn't seem to support my MB (MSI MS-7823) - it is not on the list of MB's that Speedfan can control the fans on. It always shows my cpu temp at 128C, while RealTemp shows the highest idle temp at about 30C. I am going hunting for the MSI fan controller.


Try the MSI BIOS fan control, its pretty decent.


----------

